# Orlando Magic @ Clip Joint



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Magic at Clippers, 10:30

WHERE: Staples Center, Los Angeles.

RECORDS: Magic 31-32; Clippers 28-35.

BROADCAST: TV -- Sun Sports. Radio -- 580 AM (WDBO); Spanish-language -- 1030 AM (WONQ).

MAGIC UPDATE: Orlando will get guard/forward Stacey Augmon back on the floor tonight after he missed Tuesday's game while serving a one-game suspension. The NBA punished him for abusive behavior toward Orlando reporters after Sunday's home game against the New Jersey Nets. ... Magic Coach Johnny Davis and Director of Player Personnel Dave Twardzik were Clippers assistant coaches earlier in their careers. ... The Magic beat the Clippers 99-94 at home Feb. 15, with Grant Hill pouring in a season-high 39.

CLIPPERS UPDATE: Los Angeles, 5-5 in its past 10 games, has a 21-12 record at home... . The Clippers are led by G Corey Maggette (21.4 points per game) and F Elton Brand (19.8 and 9.6 rebounds). ... Maggette played for Orlando in 1999-2000, averaging 8.4 points in 77 games.

WHAT TO WATCH FOR: Heavy legs. The Magic are coming off a game the previous night.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Dwight starting off good ... hitting his 1st 3 shots. 6 pts and 3 rebs in the first 4-5 mins of the game. 

He picked up another cheapo first foul standing straight up guarding Elton Brand. Hopefully he can avoid the 2nd foul.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jun 15, 2003)

Howard gets his second after Brand runs over Cato :curse:


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Dwight 4-4 ... just picked up 2nd foul on a play where he didn't even touch Corey Maggette. Ridiculous.

Worrisome ... Hill's ankle heavily taped, *the* ankle. He apparently sprained it the other day. Hopefully it is just that, a little sprain.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Mario Kasun with a few nice minutes. I hope Mario puts in some good work this summer. He could be a good backup C if he can improve his strength and conditioning a bit.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Impressive first half for the rookies. A combined 29 pts in the first half.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Francis with 3 pts on 1-8 shooting so far this game. :no:


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jun 15, 2003)

Nice jumper by Dwight! Who says he has no offensive game?


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Captain Obvious said:


> Nice jumper by Dwight! Who says he has no offensive game?



That was pretty sweet.

Francis is killing us. 1-10 ... and Cato is giving up a ton of offensive rebounds.


----------



## YoYoYoWasup (Nov 14, 2004)

This team has quit, they have no shot at the playoffs at this rate.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Might as well have had a couple of NBDL players out on the court tonight instead of Francis and Hedo so far. They both have played like garbage tonight.

If it weren't for the rookies, Orlando would be down 50. Of course, after a great first half, Dwight gets like 2 touches in the 3rd quarter.

Every time Francis touches the ball the offense stops and 5-6 seconds run off the shot clock.

:curse:


----------



## YoYoYoWasup (Nov 14, 2004)

The Magic aren't even competitive anymore. The last four games, we've been completely dominated.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Lottery pick here we come!


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jun 15, 2003)

This is the most angry I've ever been at the Magic. I'm throwing ****, shouting, cursing, and getting really pissed. What happened to this team? They don't care at all. If they're going to show up like this let's have our guys drop their pants before the game and take what's coming, because that's basically what's happening on the court.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Captain Obvious said:


> This is the most angry I've ever been at the Magic. I'm throwing ****, shouting, cursing, and getting really pissed. What happened to this team? They don't care at all. If they're going to show up like this let's have our guys drop their pants before the game and take what's coming, because that's basically what's happening on the court.


Hey, nice dunk by Howard though. :laugh:


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jun 15, 2003)

On the bright side Howard's looking spectacular.


----------



## Pan Mengtu (Jun 18, 2004)

Trade Francis for a defensive minded SG and you guys could be tough next year.

Nelson/Defensive SG (10ppg)/Hill/Howard/Cato =


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Dwight with 27 pts and 9 rebs so far ... hey, there's a novel ****ing idea, lets go back to that tall guy who was killing the other team in the first half... genius.


----------



## Pan Mengtu (Jun 18, 2004)

Pan Mengtu said:


> Trade Francis for a defensive minded SG and you guys could be tough next year.
> 
> Nelson/Defensive SG (10ppg)/Hill/Howard/Cato =


Actually, on second thought, you already have a defensive minded SG. Maybe a young center and a pick :whoknows:


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Pan Mengtu said:


> Trade Francis for a defensive minded SG and you guys could be tough next year.
> 
> Nelson/Defensive SG (10ppg)/Hill/Howard/Cato =


I agree, but the question is, who is that guy? I don't know. I'd like Pietrus on this team, but no reason GS would want Francis now that they have Baron Davis.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jun 15, 2003)

Pan Mengtu said:


> Trade Francis for a defensive minded SG and you guys could be tough next year.
> 
> Nelson/Defensive SG (10ppg)/Hill/Howard/Cato =


Like a healthy Christie? :groucho:


----------



## YoYoYoWasup (Nov 14, 2004)

Pan Mengtu said:


> Actually, on second thought, you already have a defensive minded SG. Maybe a young center and a pick :whoknows:


Christie is crap.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jun 15, 2003)

In other news, we actually have a game! Only down 7 now.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Captain Obvious said:


> In other news, we actually have a game! Only down 7 now.



One Maggette three will kill that.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jun 15, 2003)

Francis really needs to learn to run that play with Howard too.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jun 15, 2003)

Too little, too late.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Another teaser run, only to blow it.


----------



## YoYoYoWasup (Nov 14, 2004)

I can't believe we let that stiff Kaman kill us.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jun 15, 2003)

LMAO we totally ****ed up those "Keys to the Game" they just showed.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jun 15, 2003)

Dagger by Brunson.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

YoYoYoWasup said:


> I can't believe we let that stiff Kaman kill us.


Kaman really isn't too bad of a player ... Francis killed us tonight. He was pretty much garbage all night. Offensively and defensively.

And Hedo might as well have not even showed up.


----------



## YoYoYoWasup (Nov 14, 2004)

Might as well count Seattle and Portland as automatic losses, no way we win those games. As bad as Portland has been, we've been worse on the road and we haven't beaten Portland in what seems like 20 years.


----------



## YoYoYoWasup (Nov 14, 2004)

JNice said:


> Kaman really isn't too bad of a player ... Francis killed us tonight. He was pretty much garbage all night. Offensively and defensively.
> 
> And Hedo might as well have not even showed up.


Please, Kaman is a stiff.


----------



## Idunkonyou (Feb 23, 2003)

Amazing to me how a team can bring in so many good defensive players and yet still suck so much on defense. If that doesn't tell you we have a coaching problem, then I don't know what will?

Any way, awesome game by Howard and Nelson. Too bad they were the only guys that showed up tonight.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Sucks that Dwight's 29 pts and 12 rebs was all for naught ...

I guess that reported was right in asking Francis about the wheels coming off. Looks like they done come off.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Suck Suck Suck


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

I didn't get to catch this one last night, but after I TiVo'd it and just finished watching it. After seeing the effort Francis gave out there, it doesn't surprise me one bit Weisbrod let Davis go after this one. It's more than obvious he doesn't have any control over Steve, or the team for that matter. We can only hope the coaching change lights a fire under every single player's *** and they make a run here in the last month and a half.


----------

